# Warning Light Red Exclamation Mark



## emzipoo4u (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi guys,

My husbands car (Audi A4 Cabriolet) has this red exclamation mark appear on the dash. I've looked in the TT book (i figue Audi warning lights must be standard) It says it could be a braking fault.

Checked the braking fluid and its around the max mark so all ok there. 
What could this light mean ? Should we take it to main dealer or local garage ? :!: :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If warning lights are the same as MkII TT then:

Exclamation mark in a circle with ( ) around it = fault in brake system or handbrake applied.

Exclamation mark in a profile of a tyre = tyre pressure too low

Those are the only ones with an exclamation mark. Fault in cooling system could look similar but this has wavy lines at the bottom.

If its brakes and handbrake not on you need to get it properly looked at. The warning lights for brale pads worn or brake light failure come up in yellow.


----------

